# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Arthritis in hands

## Obs

I need some kind of a remedy that works I had an old lady tell me to use Norwegian cod liver oil...

Anybody got any ideas?
This shit is hurting so bad I can barely sleep at night. 
I'm literally thinking about buying some black market cortisone and injecting my knuckles. 

When I close my hands now every single joint crackles throughout the motion.

----------


## Cylon357

Look at diclofenac gel. It is a topical and is available OTC. That is some good stuff, worked wonders on my knees. It won't fix anything, but every time I use it, I am like this stuff is magic.

Seems like there is also horse liniment that is sort of an old farmers remedy, but I have never tried it. Might be the same thing for all I know. Something to look at, maybe. But definitely check out the diclofenac.

----------


## Cylon357

Oh tumeric and glucosamine are worth looking at, too. They are oral supps, but seem to help some with my aches and pains. Might not touch yours though.

----------


## Obs

> Look at diclofenac gel. It is a topical and is available OTC. That is some good stuff, worked wonders on my knees. It won't fix anything, but every time I use it, I am like this stuff is magic.
> 
> Seems like there is also horse liniment that is sort of an old farmers remedy, but I have never tried it. Might be the same thing for all I know. Something to look at, maybe. But definitely check out the diclofenac.


I have used that and injectable form I wish I had some now

----------


## Cylon357

> I have used that and injectable form I wish I had some now


Man, I get my prescribed, but then one day I was at Walgreens and saw that it is OTC. I did a quick price check, something like $7 off the shelf vs $4 when prescribed. I'm not cheap, exactly, but $3 is $3...

Also good to know it is OTC if I ever run out.

----------


## Obs

> Man, I get my prescribed, but then one day I was at Walgreens and saw that it is OTC. I did a quick price check, something like $7 off the shelf vs $4 when prescribed. I'm not cheap, exactly, but $3 is $3...
> 
> Also good to know it is OTC if I ever run out.


I'm going to bed with my hand taped up with athletic tape that's about the only thing that gives me any relief

----------


## almostgone

> I'm going to bed with my hand taped up with athletic tape that's about the only thing that gives me any relief


Arthritis sucks. Depending on the type of arthritis, some forms are worse than others. When your work with your hands a lot, it really compounds the issue. 

I'm scripted Diclofenac sodium tabs, keep a few amps on hand for "emergencies", and alternate periodically between the OTC Voltaren gel and DMSO/aloe gel. 

On bad days after work, I soak my hands in ice water and then plunge them into hot water. It knocks off the edge a tad.

When you start seeing little nodules around your joints, it feels like your looking at an old timers hands. Can you lay your hand flat on a table? I have to apply pressure with my other hand to make it lay flat.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

The squeezing sand therapeutic move has been used I'm assuming since art immitates life, in Ancient Chinese / Far East Asian cultures, and shown in a part of the training sequences in the '73 film Enter The Dragon

Also, in The Fighter about Lowell, Mass. boxer, Dickie Ecklund's brother, Mickey Ecklund.

If you've seen that film, and it's a good film, he breaks his hand and then puts his hand in sand and makes a fist as part of his rehab plan.

I think it can work on warm sand or warm rice? not sure.

I hope that also helps you

----------


## Obs

> The squeezing sand therapeutic move has been used I'm assuming since art immitates life, in Ancient Chinese / Far East Asian cultures, and shown in a part of the training sequences in the '73 film Enter The Dragon
> 
> Also, in The Fighter about Lowell, Mass. boxer, Dickie Ecklund's brother, Mickey Ecklund.
> 
> If you've seen that film, and it's a good film, he breaks his hand and then puts his hand in sand and makes a fist as part of his rehab plan.
> 
> I think it can work on warm sand or warm rice? not sure.
> 
> I hope that also helps you


It's cool you mentioned that my girlfriend actually bought me a squeeze ball filled with sand. I broke it.

----------


## Obs

> Arthritis sucks. Depending on the type of arthritis, some forms are worse than others. When your work with your hands a lot, it really compounds the issue. 
> 
> I'm scripted Diclofenac sodium tabs, keep a few amps on hand for "emergencies", and alternate periodically between the OTC Voltaren gel and DMSO/aloe gel. 
> 
> On bad days after work, I soak my hands in ice water and then plunge them into hot water. It knocks off the edge a tad.
> 
> When you start seeing little nodules around your joints, it feels like your looking at an old timers hands. Can you lay your hand flat on a table? I have to apply pressure with my other hand to make it lay flat.


I can lay my left flat not my right. 
My pinky fingers are starting to turn in mid joint. 
I was told I had rheumatoid arthritis when I was about 25 which is supposed to attack joint symmetrically on each hand but I did a lot more bad shit with my right hand. 

I moved about 6 cords of wood in one day and it was just too much on my fingers being bent like that. 

I took some naproxen today and it was pretty good for it. 
But when you use stuff like that on a regular basis it stops working. My work just isn't usually as hard as it has been lately.

----------


## almostgone

> I can lay my left flat not my right. 
> My pinky fingers are starting to turn in mid joint. 
> I was told I had rheumatoid arthritis when I was about 25 which is supposed to attack joint symmetrically on each hand but I did a lot more bad shit with my right hand. 
> 
> I moved about 6 cords of wood in one day and it was just too much on my fingers being bent like that. 
> 
> I took some naproxen today and it was pretty good for it. 
> But when you use stuff like that on a regular basis it stops working. My work just isn't usually as hard as it has been lately.


Yep, that sounds about right especially the symmetrical portion. I have trigger finger in both ring fingers and both thumbs.

Hook gripping objects is a habit I have as well. It works fine at the time, but I pay for it later.

----------


## songdog

> The squeezing sand therapeutic move has been used I'm assuming since art immitates life, in Ancient Chinese / Far East Asian cultures, and shown in a part of the training sequences in the '73 film Enter The Dragon
> 
> Also, in The Fighter about Lowell, Mass. boxer, Dickie Ecklund's brother, Mickey Ecklund.
> 
> If you've seen that film, and it's a good film, he breaks his hand and then puts his hand in sand and makes a fist as part of his rehab plan.
> 
> I think it can work on warm sand or warm rice? not sure.
> 
> I hope that also helps you


They use rice for that.

----------


## lovbyts

> Look at diclofenac gel. It is a topical and is available OTC. That is some good stuff, worked wonders on my knees. It won't fix anything, but every time I use it, I am like this stuff is magic.
> 
> Seems like there is also horse liniment that is sort of an old farmers remedy, but I have never tried it. Might be the same thing for all I know. Something to look at, maybe. But definitely check out the diclofenac.


I use that all the time, Voltaren Arthritis Pain Gel, Motrin Arthritis Pain Relief Diclofenac Sodium Topical Gel 1% or the generic brand on Amazon. I have one at my work and home. It helps and no worries about your liver, or is it kidneys? LOL

Oh yeah the injection race horse liniment stuff, I did try it. Sort of burns and didnt do much if anything for me. I started trying to use it as a topical with DMSO because the injections burned but still didnt really help.

----------


## lovbyts

> I'm going to bed with my hand taped up with athletic tape that's about the only thing that gives me any relief


If athletic tape works for you then look into compression bands, sleeves and Im sure they make gloves with the copper infused.

----------


## lovbyts

> I can lay my left flat not my right. 
> My pinky fingers are starting to turn in mid joint. 
> I was told I had rheumatoid arthritis when I was about 25 which is supposed to attack joint symmetrically on each hand but I did a lot more bad shit with my right hand. 
> 
> I moved about 6 cords of wood in one day and it was just too much on my fingers being bent like that. 
> 
> I took some naproxen today and it was pretty good for it. 
> But when you use stuff like that on a regular basis it stops working. My work just isn't usually as hard as it has been lately.


If you are moving that much wood you are still an animal and no wonder you hurt. lol Back in the day my best day was from a log load we had dumped in the morning and cutting, split and stacked 4 cords. Not bad for a days work. I did have motivation. I was dating the wood yard owners daughter so I was trying to impress him. It worked.  :Smilie:  I was part of the family for 2+ years.

----------

